# When to start Advertising?



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

Last year was my first season for snow plowing. We got started late in the season, end of Nov Mid Dec. Although our first snow wasnt til late Dec. I was able to get a few accounts, and a couple more during the season. However, apparently most of the commercial industry already had contracts in place. 

I want to get an early start this year so I was wondering
Whens a good time to start hitting up businesses for the upcoming season?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

now. 

as soon as possible. Residential customers won't think about snow until sept, business panic in sept, most have contracts already in place now, so get out there and talk to any you are interested in as soon as you can.


----------



## Notaplower (May 27, 2005)

*When to start advertising*

I would like to add that I would begin the process of adverstising now. What forms of adverstising are you doing at this time? Here is what I may wish to advise for you.

1. Direct mail is not always a good way to go. You will recieve at maximum a 1-2% response if you are lucky. It is a good way to go for residential but for the use of commercial expectations, you won't recieve much.

2. Contact your local Chamber of Commerce-this is a very inexpensive way for the possibility of some smaller commercial accounts that may be looking for a variety of services.

3. You may need to make alot of calls on some of the businesses that you wish to target. You can do this by face to face or telephone but face to face will get a better result. Have criteria set-per push, per inch, hauling, ice control, etc. Ask who they currently have a contract with and if they will accept a bid. The majority of the time, you will get the response "it has to go to corporate". That is when you can ask who you need to get to. The response is usually favorable.

4. Ask for an AIM study from your yellow page company. They will provide you with this information to see what types of media are being looked at for Commercial Snow Services. Doesn't mean you have to do any of them but it will give you an idea of who is looking where. Verizon is a good company to do this with and the results are not skewed in their favor. Gallup polls also are available from them.

5. Contact some commercial property mgt companies. Ask if you can at least be put in their data base as a potential service provider for some of the contracts they may hold. Denco, US Maintenance, Brickman, Symbiot, Cenova, Co-Cal are ones that I would recommend. But some people dont like these types of companies because payment is delayed depending upon what accounts you may get from them.

This is where I would start and I hope this helps.


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

Commercial bids should be out by now, the residentials don't even think about snow until September or October. I try to get referrals from existing customers, that will help keep the route tight when people start recommending you to their neighbors or close by relatives and such. If you do a forum search you should find a number of real good ideas here. Good luck


----------

